# Why do you vape



## Pieter Geldenhuys (14/12/16)

I wnated to know why do you vape is it for fun to stop smoking what is your reason to vape

I myself is just for the fun I love the taste and smell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Good thread @Pieter Geldenhuys 

Initially it was to try cut down on smoking and try stop smoking
Which worked

Now it has become a hobby and I love all the different flavours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (14/12/16)

I am in the exact same boat as @Silver ........ from a smoke killer to a avid hobby.
Which makes this hobby so great is the diversity of fields in which one can play.
Testing flavours, making wire combos', different builds, variety of hardware ......... so much fiddling that can be done. 
I must say becoming part of such a wonderful community was a huge added bonus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/12/16)

Was a 2 pack smoker a day for 12 years, even though i had severe asthma. Landed up in ICU for 2 weeks with fluid in my lungs. Got out and went straight to Clearwater mall and bought a twisp, that was 3 years ago and the rest they say is history. Now vape just for the pleasure of it. Its my vice but i love the taste, smell, and because its just so damn fun. Also im addicted to nicotine, but thats a given

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/16)

Used to do 15 Marlboro Red a day,started and dropped substantially,but with the pico and the kak battery life I went back on the reds,now with Minikin and mage,round 2,and going well,but its already a huge hobby,I just wanna give Vape shops my whole salary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

Like most I started to stop smoking. 

Now I Vape partly to keep of the cigarettes but vaping 1mg nic I can go a day or two without vaping and not crave the nicotine at all anymore so that's more of an excuse than anything. Mostly I Vape cause of the hobby, all the tastes and all the new toys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75 (14/12/16)

Im also sailing aboard the to stop smoking boat and vaping has worked brilliantly in keeping the boat afloat. Next Feb will be 12 months. 
The vaping transformation for me is that now it is a lifestyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (14/12/16)

Stopped smoking through vaping and really enjoying it.


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Started vaping to quit stinkies , started again with stinkies few months ago but back again on the vaping ..... it's a see-saw battle sometimes especially with an addictive personality.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## papabear (14/12/16)

For me its purely fun. Love the smells, tastes and fluffy clouds.

PS. Never been a smoker.


----------



## Cespian (14/12/16)

I started vaping because I HATE money. I just want to throw it all away. What better way to do that than throwing it into the endless Vaping abyss! I'm sure all of the folk thats been on here for a while hates money as much I do. Some hate it so much that they buy DNA's and Reosmods. Even seen some extreme money haters buying Mechanical Mods for R2K+.

Actually started to get off the smellies, couldnt breath well, my sons chest wasnt doing too great etc. Then it became a hobby, and here I am today, paying insurance on vape stuff (my mommy is so proud of me).

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## PsyCLown (14/12/16)

So for me, at first I thought it was stupid as I have never smoked and surely this stuff can't be good for you... right? Then I met this girl, she smoked and I hate smoking - but I liked her! 
My friend got himself a vape as he thought it was fun and an alternative to hubbly and then the idea grew on me. The clouds were kinda cool.

I then put two and two together and me being me, I ended up joining this forum to do some proper research before running out and purchasing a Twisp.
I got my GF a device and then after trying my friends vape (Cuboid Mini) I decided I wanted one for myself too.

Since then my GF has stopped smoking completely and is even able to vape 0mg juice without any cravings.
I vape for the fun of it, it has become a hobby of sorts with the coil building and DIY juice mixing and I guess looking for the ultimate vape which is a never ending journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazzarain (14/12/16)

I had stopped smoking for a few years, I was introduced to Vaping by a close friend.

Primarily I Vape for the flavour and fact i need to keep my hands busy, i also use it as a reason to take a break from work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

I think I'm one of the few who didn't start vaping to quit smoking - because I'd already quit cold turkey for a month before I started vaping. What I missed about smoking was not so much the nicotine but the manual routine of it, plus the fun of blowing out clouds. This is where vaping beats patches for me, it replicates the routine of smoking very closely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PSySpin (14/12/16)

For me it also was to stop smoking the stinkies, but now its a hobby and also that relaxing moment where you sit at home after a long day of work take a big drag and blow clouds 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

I feel uncomfortable if my hands are empty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (14/12/16)

Started vaping to get off cigarettes, which was a phenomenal success.
figured out I actually have tastebuds, and can smell, so now I'm a simple flavour chaser...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/12/16)

What got me into it was a need to quit smoking, whats keeping me fascinated is the DIY scene and the boundless creativity expressed. It is like being part of rock n roll in the 60's. Just plain fun and exciting. Just sort of really LOVE juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/12/16)

After trying just about everything to quit smoking I realized that I was more hooked on the mechanical actions of smoking than nicotine itself. So I had to trick my addictive personality into thinking I was still smoking - thus vaping. And it's worked better than anything else I tried - it's been over a year now and still going well.


----------



## craigb (14/12/16)

Nicotine.

'nuff said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (14/12/16)

I never chose the vape life, the vape life chose me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## papabear (14/12/16)

spiv said:


> I never chose the vape life, the vape life chose me.


So true!


----------



## gdigitel (14/12/16)

mmm...
I started vaping because the smell of stinkies was hampering my after dark recreational activities. Along with my wife's pregnancy she got some superhuman olfactory sensitivity amongst other abilities.
Vaping has become a lifestyle bordering on obsession for me. I scare myself at times when I realize how much time, money and effort my newly found "lifestyle" is consuming. Then I take another drag... and all my concerns go up in clouds.
I am definitely a nicotine addict, but I also really enjoy all the tinkering involved - it suits my inner geek.


----------



## craigb (14/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> after dark recreational activities


 hmmmm....


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Nicotine


----------



## Caveman (14/12/16)

I started not with the mindset to quit smoking, but to try it. The first time I tried vaping just to quit it failed miserably, granted it was a few years ago and the cigalikes were all the rage, this time, I decided if it works its awesome, if it doesn't meh, it's something cool to play with. For a time I was vaping and smoking and then I decided that damn, this is actually working. I then changed my mindset to use it to quit smoking.
Since then I haven't touched a stinky in almost 10 months, am in a perpetual state of brokeness, have more DIY concentrates than food in my house and am overall enjoying every second of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/12/16)

I vape because of all the women who now throw themselves at me, and since I started using an RDA all the time, they literally take one look and leap right in to my arms, one guy even literally chucked his wife at me after seeing my dank clouds.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

It is to supplement my nicotine dependency since I no longer want to poison my body with cigarettes. 

I have become less dependent and more hooked on having a hobby that keeps me busy.


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Oh, and all the shiny things.


----------



## Anneries (14/12/16)

I think like most, not all, was to get of cigarettes then fell into the trap of chasing something, clouds/flavor/mod/tank. I did notice about a month ago that I have spent an unhealthy amount of time on the various vendor's websites obsessing about vape gear. I cut that back and now I really just enjoy the vape hobby. I am happy with my current setups, I still get serious FOMO when I see new devices and vape mails. But I do not obsess about it anymore.


----------



## mavric69 (14/12/16)

I was very ignorant when it came to vaping... until @Achmat89 started me off... got me off the stinkies quick fast and in a hurry... and now, its become much more than just a hobby... i love the customization, the variety, the flava's the DIY... but more importantly, i love the culture and the community it has created... even though 'our' culture and community is starting to stink a little of greed and elitism in some small groups here n there... but not enough to taint this beautiful culture of ours


----------



## Sterling Vape (14/12/16)

It helped me get off cigarettes, so for the nic hit, flavour, clouds and enjoy the whole hobby altogether.


----------

